# haven't been here in a while + wheel question



## KTH5 (Mar 2, 2010)

hey guys.

I feel bad saying this, but i haven't fully visited this website in about a year. I feel so bad! Anything noteworthy that has happened to this website, or anything or the sort? My hedgehog Kipper is now well over a year old and will be turning 2 in less than 3 months. No significant problems have occurred with him lately. The only thing is his wheel has started to squeak (he has a carolina one), and while it's not major, it has started to wake me up during the night. Any way to fix this (sorry if this is not the place to post this kind of question...)?

It's getting me excited looking at these forums again  

With thanks,
Jordan


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Put a bit of Vaseline or vegetable oil on the bearing and it will quiet it down. Vaseline will last longer but you will have to wipe it off and reapply every couple of weeks. Bearings do wear out in time, much faster if they get wet. The Vaseline or vegetable oil will help keep the bearings from rusting.


----------

